# Met our little girl today, its been a long strange day!



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi
we finally got to meet our little girl today, i think everyone was surprised about how she reacted to us, she wasnt shy and let us hug and play with her and walk holding her hand, the fc said to her about giving stuff to daddy and she came straight over to hubby....it was surreal and it still hasnt sunk in yet that shes ours.

Cant say im impressed with fc, she has made it quite clear from the start that she wanted little one for herself and has made the odd comments but today when we got to her house she seemed ok and i thought maybe i had misjudged her, but while we were having some lunch she said that her own adoptive daughter had said to fc that she didnt want our little one to be taken away and that she would track her down and "nick" her back from us and also said how our dog looked "vicious" in the fotos and that she shouldnt be sent to live with us with a vicous dog. I dont know whether FC hasnt prepared her own daughter for our little one moving on or not.

Anyway, we spent nearly 2 hours with fc before our planning meeting and of course, the fc was being a pain in the   saying that she couldnt do this and that on them days etc as she had other stuff to do and basically, everything had to work around her, dont get me wrong i appreciate the fact that shes looked after our little one for nearly 2 years but surely you have to prepare yourself for the day when your foster kids are found permanent homes? she hasnt completed life story book as she said it would be too emotional for her and just stuff like that that really made me feel uneasy.  Little ones sw and fc are pushing for 2 weeks intro and our sw said that was way too long but the fc spouted that she had fostered 50+ kids and that this little girl was special etc and needed longer, it was just a very painful meeting really, i certainly dont feel ok about spending so much time in fc's house as i feel that she thinks we arent suitable for little one.

one good thing though, fc is allergic to cats and so wont be able to come to our house for many minutes...so if anyone has a cat, send it round our house!  

Julia xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi coxy
congratulations at getting to meet your new DD 
so sorry that the FC has taken the shine off your big day..some FC's just sound like such b1tches..its such a shame  i suggest you try and go out as much as possible, weather permitting..you  might start to find the local park rather dull  but it sounds like it could become quite stifling at the house 
best of luck for the intros, try and focus on all the good bits and not let her bring it down

kj x


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congrats on meeting your little one  
really sorry you had an uncomfortable meeting, you fc sounds a bit   
hope all settles down and your next meeting is more of a success
i have no cats you can borrow but would def sure someone can help!!!!!   maybe suggest a visit to the local farm maybe the fc will be allergic to the farm animals too     
Kate


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

coxy 



i have 2 wonderful cats you are welcome to borrow - Kit will go with anyone who'll feed her  

ritz.


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Congratulations on meeting your DD, Coxy.     It sounds like she has taken a real shine to you and your DH, just a shame that the FC took some of that shine off.    
I think the FC is terrible making those little digs, she should understand what a special time this is for you all, and stop thinking about herself... she knew what she was getting into.  

Anyway, enjoy the coming weeks getting to know your new daughter.  She sounds like a little sweety.  

Love Boomy xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Coxy

How can a big soft daft chocolate Labrador be vicious!!!

When we met our DS the FC daughter also said very similar things to what your FC DD has said.  I took it all with a pinch of salt!!

Just bite your tongue and you'll be fine.

This little girl is going to be your daughter & I hope you continue to enjoy every minute with her.

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

hiya

just wanted to say congrats on meeting your baby daughter for this first time. good times!!  


lots of love camly and DH  x x x x


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

hi hun, hugest congratulations on meeting your DD, you just keep remembering that it won't be long before she comes home with you - her forever mummy and daddy.

Julia hope that these help                                    lmao!!!

enjoy the rest of intros, you will be home with DD before you know it,

love
D
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations on meeting your DD!

I have 5 adult persians and 5 persian kittens I am popping on the next bus now  

xxx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks ladies, you certainly all made me laugh, which is just what i needed right now!

thanks for all the cats, please keep sending them      

i just wish i was like hubby and could let comments go over my head but i cant........i know its all going to be worth it in the end though.

Julia x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya

Sorry to hear about your problems with the foster carer. Honestly we aren't all like that ! She doesn't sound like she is being very professional at all. Please dont let her get to you (easy said than done I know) Just remember in a few days you will be bringing your little one home forever 

Congrats on meeting your daughter 

x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Firstly, big congrats on meeting your DD  , isn't it a lovely feeling (if not a little surreal)?!

Just wanted to send big hugs of support, I had issues with my baby's FC (and vice versa), and it's tough going emotionally but don't lose sight of the fact that however long your intros are, she'll be home with you in no time and then she really becomes yours. Hang in there.  

x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Coxy

Congrats on meeting your daughter.  It won't be long until she is home.

We had problems with our FC as well with similar problems to you.  Try and and go with the flow during intros, I know it is hard but you will be home as a family soon and it will all be forgotten.

Tracey x


----------



## dawny36 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,

Just thought I would send a huge congratulations to you both also and just grit your teeth until the end of intros it sounds a difficult situation though and she shouldnt be making it so difficult for you we have a big fat yellow labrador and he is a big softy despite our little one jumping all over him all the time.

your little girl sounds very friendly how old is she?

take care

Dawny

xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Julia

i am also one of those people who can not let things go over my head BUT I pretend they do if you know what I mean!   I bite my lip and then make my sick with worry later!!

Your normal, your you & your Dd will love you for who you are.  

I have no cats otherwise I would send them!

I still can't get over the fact she thinks your dog looks vicious!!  having had a chocolate Labrador that's so untrue, they are the most loyal and loving dogs you could have & I know for a fact that our dogs loved our children form the moment they met them.  We already had dogs before the children.

love
Andrea
x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi 

we had terrible trouble with Boos FCs. I know I've written about it on here a few time,s but can't find them, but to cut a long story short, the FM changed her mind midway through intros in that she wanted to keep Boo. It was too far down the road, so she decided she would disrupt the proceeding by making stuff up about DH not seeming committed etc. It was horrible, but thankfully got sorted out. My advice would be to feed every negative comment or action back to your SW every night. That way if she decides to play dirty like ours did you SW will already be prepared. 

hope this is helpful,
xruthie


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

How wonderful to meet your little girl for the very first time, don't let anyone spoil it for you.
Good luck with the rest of the intros.
emsina x


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

thanks for the replies and its comforting to know that other people have had problems with the fc's (if you know what i mean).

DH rang our sw last nite and expressed our worries about the fc etc and even our sw admitted that she thought the fc was very unprofessional during the planning meeting and also dh told her about the comments about our dog etc. our sw then spoke to little ones adoption sw who apparently said that they have the same problems everytime with this fc. 

also i meant to mention the other day that during our planning meeting the fc kept saying our little one had special needs (which was news to us) so our sw again spoke to little ones adoption sw and there is definately no special needs. i think fc is just trying to put us off but she wont suceed!!

well, id better go and start packing for 2 weeks away from home and our dog  

i wont have access to internet while i am away but will post as soon as.

Julia xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

i know you've left already and won't read this till your back 

but I hope you had a great time!!!!!!!!

and welcome home poppet,  mummy and daddy  

ritz


----------

